# Track Day Use - ??



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys,
Beofre I consider making my GTR track ready (and spending 3k on Toyo's and AP's / XP10's), can you give me an idea of the following:

1. Transmission Oil Temps - Using Silverstone or Spa as an example, how many fast laps can you get in before the oil overheats and you're forced in ?
2. How many track days will you get out of a set of Toyo's ?
3. How many track days will you get out of a set of XP10 pads ?

Thanks


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Radical , it really depends on your driving style ...
I do Snetterton quite alot 5 to 6 times a year and i have scrubed my front left going round (old) Corum in one day on Dunlops (30+ laps)... however the rest of the tyres were fine...
if your are thinking of tracking your car the one Mod i would do straight away is a Forge Tranny cooler ... youll be able to stay out all day with no heating problems.
You have the perfect idea imho for AP Disks (which i run) but i had XP12s and they are a really really good combination, can be noisey on the road but on the track they are awsome , im trying Pagid RS29s on J hooks tomorrow to see if they are as good ...will let you know ..


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Jimbo - doesn't bode well regarding the tyre's ! I am worried about spending £1600 on Toyo's and only getting 2 or 3 trackdays out of them 
(£500 p/track day on tyres alone makes a track day best part of a grand), silly money ! How much is the tranny cooler and how many laps of Silverstone for eg, would I get without the cooler ?
Cheers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I had 4-5 laps of Spa last August (cool day say 18 deg) before hitting 115 tranny temps and backing off.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

I know what you mean re the tyres but like I said if your gentle with them they should last...
I've never done Silverstone but I would suggest 4 to 5 with out a tranny cooler on the GP , the Forge tanny cooler is 1650 + VAT + fitting from Litchfield (who did mine) .
I appreciate its a lot of money but I think its well worth it and the amount of track days ive done since its paid for its self in extra laps ive been able to do. 

Also one other thing to bear in mind if your thinking of any exhaust mods be careful of the noise restrictions on some circuits


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bit of a joke TBH that Nissan didn't fit the tranny cooler as standard. It was built for road/track so if they new the temps were going to be an issue they should've addressed that. I can't think of another double-clutch car in it's league that has the same issue. 
Not sure how Bruno Senna stayed out for 25 minutes in a GTR (see youtube) ?? Starting to think that the GTR is too expensive to use on track.....


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

its a valid point you make Radical but for the money its still miles better than anything else in its price range ... on track or off .. yes the consumables are toppy but if you want a cheaper option there's plenty out there .... 
Ive seen a few people on the Forum talk about running 18inch wheels on track so maybe thats a route you could go down , if you search the forum im sure you will find the chat. 
I personally think to get the full Experiance of owning a GT-R you have to track it at least once during your ownership ... its something thats very special imho...
but beware !! its also very addictive !!


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fair point and I would consider 18" wheels (and £1k on Toyo's) but where can I get 18" wheels for £1,000 or so. No point in spending 2-3k on rims as that cancels out the saving on tyres.
Any advice from anyone on 18 - 19" rims at a good price, circa £1k ?


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry Radical , i have no idea .. try talking to Arcam , you have probably seen him on the forum ...i like to call him the "Oracle". He knows his stuff!! ... and im sure when other Forum users come across this thread they will chip in  
Sorry i cant be more helpfull.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> Guys,
> Beofre I consider making my GTR track ready (and spending 3k on Toyo's and AP's / XP10's), can you give me an idea of the following:
> 
> 1. Transmission Oil Temps - Using Silverstone or Spa as an example, how many fast laps can you get in before the oil overheats and you're forced in ?
> ...


The GTR comes track ready 

I am not hard on tyres or brakes and have the AP rotor upgrade with XP10`s and they are superb but by means essential to do a trackday. The std Dunlops are amazing also and like you I looked into getting a spare set of wheels with part worn slicks. Once I found out how good the Dunlops were I quickly shelved that idea as the grief involved ( getting them to the track and then fitting them etc etc ) far out weighed the benefits. I found with the Dunlops that they seemed to wear down to just above the legal limit and then stayed like that for ages no matter what abuse I threw at them. Not even wearing the edges out - maybe driving style has alot to do with it.

Having a tranny cooler is also not essential. The std tranny fluid can take upto 120 degrees and from then on gets a little " flaky ". Whilst lapping just keep an eye on it and when it gets to about 117 degrees back off for half a lap , slip it into automatic and you`ll be surprised at how quick it goes down and then you can get on it again. If you change the transmission fluid and use FFL4 from an independent forget about the temperature ( within reason ) and just swap it out after the day for fresh stuff.

Your master plan of the AP rotors etc etc is a good one but use the std oem stuff first until it requires replacement IMHO


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> Fair point and I would consider 18" wheels (and £1k on Toyo's) but where can I get 18" wheels for £1,000 or so. No point in spending 2-3k on rims as that cancels out the saving on tyres.
> Any advice from anyone on 18 - 19" rims at a good price, circa £1k ?


No chance - all the cheap stuff will fail given the weight of the car and the huge increased forces you will put on them by using slicks. By the way a spare set of wheels does not fit in the car !!! Give the std Dunlops and wheels a chance - you will be surprised.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

given the price, I think I'd rather rent a caterfield at £700 a time on a track day. I reckon the gtr costs a lot more than that in consumables each time.

Maybe enjoy the country drive getting there and back - thrash someone else's car then enjoy the drive home.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

how is it more than £700 a time on consumables??


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

JIMBO GTR said:


> how is it more than £700 a time on consumables??


Not too sure..... that figure has got to be way off. Trackday booking fee and petrol will be same for both so all we are talking is tyres and oil change if you really heat the bugger up. Never £700 and I can bet you that renting will have its own limitations like number of laps or rev limit. Anyway who wants to spend that sort of cash to race round on a tea tray.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers for the common sense replies guys, especially yours chris. My rear dunlops are almost at the legal minimum but I will do a few track days on them b4 going to toyos. will definitely do the AP brakes to keep the originals boxed for when I sell e car. If u can get upgraded transmission fluid i will do that too. How easy is it to DIY change the transmission oil ?


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149650-18-track-wheels-slicks.html


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

March, how much were the rims new ? Not worried abut slicks, will run toyos eventually ?


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

I got them for 1200, and they are rotary forged. Good clearance on caliper. Special order from USA though, can't get them in uk


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> will definitely do the AP brakes to keep the originals boxed for when I sell e car. If u can get upgraded transmission fluid i will do that too.


Why not use the standard brakes until they are worn out? Then get the AP's, sorry if im missing something here (i am assuming performance of the AP's vs OEM being marginal..)

Ref. alloys you can pick up a set of RAYS gramlights in 18" for about £1300 or so with Parts Box. Good wheels and i think a good price given the quality.

However as has been mentioned the real problem is the lack of space in the GTR, you'd have to take two cars or then look into trailers etc... With this in mind im going to stick with the 20" rims and see how i go with the track days booked..


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Rays gramlights are cast and don't have good caliper clearance, they were my second choice after tsw.
My 18s and slicks go on the back seat. Job done


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> given the price, I think I'd rather rent a caterfield at £700 a time on a track day. I reckon the gtr costs a lot more than that in consumables each time.
> 
> Maybe enjoy the country drive getting there and back - thrash someone else's car then enjoy the drive home.


Well, why post on a thread for a member who wants to track their R


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't want to use the standard brakes because they crack up to easily. Best to buy the AP's now and keep the OEM's aside for when I sell the car. The AP's will without a doubt perform much better and sorry I know these cars are used on track but if I went to buy a car with AP's/Alcons I would be slightly put off, would rather buy one on OEM's that at least looked like it hadn't been tracked to death. Plus the OEM's are more expensive to replace so no brainer.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

marcyt21 said:


> Rays gramlights are cast and don't have good caliper clearance, they were my second choice after tsw.
> My 18s and slicks go on the back seat. Job done


Have you removed the rear seats? Couldn't see it working but if it does then this has brought the idea of buying a set of 18" back onto the agenda.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Zed Ed said:


> Well, why post on a thread for a member who wants to track their R


Because it's perfectly valid to point out a converse opinion. 

£700 comes from a)fuel, b) brake pad wear c)transmission oil change and post track service (if both required) to protect warranty and d) a quarter (if not more) of a set of tyres, not to mention depreciation when comparing used value of a non tracked car. 

I'm not saying don't do it, I'm saying that for the amount of fun you can have on track in a gtr, you can probably match that in a rental for the same if not less money.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I tracked my GTR once (about 2 months ago) and it is a "must to do" experience with the GTR...
My tyres were near the end but to be honest, I didn't kill them so much (did almost 2000 km more after the track day and I am changing them now, with more than 18000 km on the clock...
I didn't exceed tranny temps more than 112 C, so I didn't need changing... I didn't do more than 5, 6 laps in a row though... in total, I did cca 20 laps... (each ca 4,5 km, but the asphalt on our track called Grobnik is VERY ROUGH)
Brake pads and discs... no cracks and pads not damaged, I did a good cool down lap every time before exiting the track...
Post track day inspection - I came to the HPC about month after my track day (I had to do the 18 months service)
I didn't mention my track day, they didn't ask me anything, just changed my oil, told me that the temps were within the limits, told me that the tyres are worn and that I should replace them (I said I know that already, thank you for your care)
I think that you shouldn't worry so much about taking the car to the track... If you take care, NOTHING bad will happen and the HPC doesn't have to know that you were on the track...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Depend how hard you drive and the ambient temperature, but in my '09 GTR, the worst day in terms of heat was at Snetterton, where after about 6 laps it reached 139c, then I stopped to avoid triggering the instant need for changing all the diff/gearbox fluids.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Because it's perfectly valid to point out a converse opinion.
> 
> £700 comes from a)fuel, b) brake pad wear c)transmission oil change and post track service (if both required) to protect warranty and d) a quarter (if not more) of a set of tyres, not to mention depreciation when comparing used value of a non tracked car.
> 
> I'm not saying don't do it, I'm saying that for the amount of fun you can have on track in a gtr, you can probably match that in a rental for the same if not less money.


I dont think your numbers quite add up Adam.

Fuel is irrelevant as both cars use it. Tranny oil doesnt need changing as soon as the chequered flag drops and brakes hold up plenty well enough. If you can only get 4 trackdays out of a set of new tyres then adjust your driving style by not ploughing into corners too fast and understeering the life out of them.

Make no mistake they can be expensive to run and the consumables can add up but lets not get carried away.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Guy said:


> Depend how hard you drive and the ambient temperature,


Yes agreed, also very track dependant. 4 Full on laps at a dry at Goodwood and I am over 120 deg. Trouble then is that a few slow laps do not really get it down enough and if I then do another full on lap and it's back over 120 again. So have to park up in the pits for an hour or so if I want 4 laps. 

I hope that a transmission cooler will fix things? Have read about people saying that what you realy need is a rear diff cooler, anyone have any comment on this?


Rich


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed Ed has a NISMO rear diff cooler so perhaps he can comment?

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've already decided now I'm keeping the car, to get a Forge trans cooler fitted.

At Dunsfold, it was hitting 110c in just 2 laps! Not good enough, albeit that is in a tuned car.

I reckon, trans cooler, some type of adjustable coilover to get a decent ride height/camber, (maybe the KW sleeve kit with slightly stiffer springs?) and adjustable anti-roll bars to dial out some of the understeer are next on the list, along with some decent pads.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Alias23 said:


> Have you removed the rear seats? Couldn't see it working but if it does then this has brought the idea of buying a set of 18" back onto the agenda.


I put 3 in back, just remove seat cushions and sub woofer enclosure. 8 bolts, 10 mins job done. 4th wheel in boot!
Tyres are the main problem, the cost is outrageous for 20 inch tires. I get used 18 michelin slicks for 200 per set, my Gtr is totally unbelievable on these Tyres. I used them for 2 days at spa and they look as good now as when I got them.
Problem now is I have been told I can't use slicks on uk tracks without roll cage so i need a bolt in cage, or has to be r888 but at least I'm not paying for 20 inch.
You can feel how much lighter the wheels and Tyres are in braking, get those 20s off!!!!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

With FFL-4 you can hit 160C no problem. They test the oil at 190C for 192hrs. Don't forget to change it after use. 

Michelin OEM tyre sizes are good tyres. No problem and better than dunlops I think in my opinion.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

enshiu said:


> With FFL-4 you can hit 160C no problem. They test the oil at 190C for 192hrs. Don't forget to change it after use.
> 
> Michelin OEM tyre sizes are good tyres. No problem and better than dunlops I think in my opinion.


Sorry enshiu, that statement is misleading at best and pure BS at worst. I know that "information" came from by Edgar (lead FFL4 designer) and you really need to post up his full statement on the performance of FFL4. 

You would never get a GR6 to 160c as it would cut out at 145c, and that test result that you "quote" was taken out of context and was not a "real world" gearbox test but a lab based one. The internal temps of the GR6 will in places well exeed what the MFD will display (the temp sensor is in the sump) as some of the upper working especially where the gear faces and clutches operate will have a much higher load and therefore temp.

Posting misinformation like that will not help people make an informed choice IMHO.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Sorry enshiu, that statement is misleading at best and pure BS at worst. I know that "information" came from by Edgar (lead FFL4 designer) and you really need to post up his full statement on the performance of FFL4.
> 
> You would never get a GR6 to 160c as it would cut out at 145c, and that test result that you "quote" was taken out of context and was not a "real world" gearbox test but a lab based one. The internal temps of the GR6 will in placed well exeed what the MFD will display (the temp sensor is in the sump) as some of the upper working especially where the gear faces and clutches operate will have a much higher load and therefore temp.
> 
> Posting misinformation like that will not help people make an informed choice IMHO.


wow 145C limited that's safe. Better than overheated clutches.


----------



## sti5brigade (Feb 3, 2010)

Read this thread with some interest
I own an Subaru which is very heavily modded and a GTR35, which has Ecutek remap, Y-Pipe and airfilters from Litchfield

If you drive within the limits of the car taking a GTR35 is no more expensive than most other cars i find - my sti5 costs far more to run as a track car as things break and its off the road more often than not and the GTR35 is really a spare for me

I've done several track days - I've done maybe 50 in the Subaru!!

Silverstone cracked the standard brake pads - it lasted one other track day but I was much easier on the brakes that day. I thought the discs were warped and was thinking of upgrading but having changed to Cosworth pads the vibration has gone away and its done 2 great track days with cosworth pads - they are much better pads than standard

The only tyre that is really showing the wear is the front left but it has plenty of normal life left in it

Tranny temperatures are something you can live with and you monitor them all the time - as soon as I'm up to 117c thats it- cool down lap (or 2) and off the track to allow them to cool down - driving slowly for more laps to cool the temps down can, dependent on the circuit be quite a selfish thing to so - especially if your at a narrow circuit like Cadwell

Silverstone gave me some of the hottest temps but it was summer
I used to love Snetterton but its ruined now and no good for GTR's with the inner circuit of the Snetterton 300 - this part is too narrow in places and is partly why my front left is well worn.. plus its not a well done piece of track as there are far too many loose bits of stone and they hit the car very badly so I'm never going there again - not in the GTR at least

Thinking of consumables the pads seems to be holding up very well, discs are fine, tyres - mostly the front left gets the abuse and the rest will do loads of track days (I do have a lot of track day experience so dont abuse this car as much as I could).. I leave that to a 670bhp Subaru with R888 - which the GTR35 cant live with.. but then it shouldnt it weighs 600kg's more!

All in all doing a trackday is a relatively cheap affair if you know how to drive - take some tuition if your a novice - there are plenty of people out there who dont have a clue how to drive or know track etiquette (I find this very much with the Lotus Elise drivers who think they are in some pocket rocket and try and hold you up)

Avoid Snett in a GTR - you'll have lots of stone chips on the soft paintwork otherwise

My favourite circuit in England is easily Oulton park.. I've driven most of the circuits in the UK in my Subaru.... though some I can no longer drive as I cant pass the noise limits


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Interesting feedback on the new Snetterton 300 circuit sti5brigade, I loved the old circuit and am off to do the new 300 circuit next Tuesday, but based on your comments I am wondering if it is going to be worth the trip.


----------



## sti5brigade (Feb 3, 2010)

It used to be one of my favourite circuits (in England) and the one that I've done the most track days in - maybe about 10-12 track days in the last 4 years. I used to do Donnington a bit but it was out of action for a long time, is quite restrictive on the noise limits depedent on numbers and when the numbers are lower and the limits higher its a bit pricey - I digress

Snett is (was) well known as a power circuit.. and some found it boring - I used to really love it.. but you had to be very careful on the last bend on the apex or risk knackering your tyres

Now that last bend is almost gone - its easier. They have put in what I will describe as a go-kart part part way round - it is truly, truly awful for a larger car (its suited to the really light weight cars, Atoms, Caterhams, Elises, small vehicles).. I know 2 other drivers who've done this circuit and they absolutely hate it... I dont find it a drivers circuit anymore - it should be good for BTCC viewing as there will be tonnes of crashes - there is one bend that is just way too narrow to take.. we'll see
Its almost like a mini-brands hatch part,.. Brands is much better though as its a lot wider

I went about a month after it opened new and I was absolutely disgusted at the amount of loose stone chips where people had come off and back onto the circuit.. these are things that they can easily sort out and they couldnt be bothered - it knackered my paintwork and I was really hacked off about it

In fact I was so annoyed that I left at lunchtime
Its up to you - if you've got protection on your paint then you can risk it - if you havent it COULD kill it...

Think I'm going to stick more to Oulton and do a few Spa and Nurburg trips this summer

EDITED - I dont really want to put you off it - you need to see it for yourself.. take a different car if you can that doesnt have the same paintwork issues as the GTR.... - I'm fortunate in having my Subaru where paintwork issues arent important.. still even with that in mind I wont be back

Steve


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The loose stone issue will surely vary from day to day. If a load of people had been off and dragged debris onto the track, that is not the track's fault.

I'm surprised you've found the Cosworth pads to be much better than the stock ones. I presume they're the Track Master ones? I've found they completely lack bite at high speed and actually fade quite badly if used hard.

Would definitel be quite scary at Oulton Park or Spa... :runaway:

About to try Carbonetic R Spec, which to be fair, Evolution VI told me to use years ago!


----------



## sti5brigade (Feb 3, 2010)

very few people had come off - I'm talking about driving with a wheel off the tarmac that brings too much debris onto the circuit.. its something after over 50 track days I have never experienced quite so badly - there should not have been as many loose stones in the first place

Re Brakes - No really significant problems at all hauling me from 150 to 60 on many occassions at Cadwell a few weeks ago. I have no idea which ones they are.. they were quite cheap though!

To be honest I tend not to stamp on the brakes too much - something I've learnt with the Subaru and to be more sympathetic.. as you probably need to be with the GTR as it is so much heavier

To be fair I did experience 1 incident of no brakes but I was asking a lot of it and seeing how late I could brake at way too high a speed 

I dont want a pad that will kill the discs either (nor one that screeches too much and scrapes as your driving in slow traffic), as its something I experienced far too often with poor quality AP products (their discs are crap).. Performance friction are much, much better quality.. Again I digress

I'm not so concerned about the brakes its the Propshaft noises that I worry about!

I'll leave the technical talk to the people that have done more racing than me


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I've already decided now I'm keeping the car, to get a Forge trans cooler fitted.
> 
> At Dunsfold, it was hitting 110c in just 2 laps! Not good enough, albeit that is in a tuned car.
> 
> I reckon, trans cooler, some type of adjustable coilover to get a decent ride height/camber, (maybe the KW sleeve kit with slightly stiffer springs?) and adjustable anti-roll bars to dial out some of the understeer are next on the list, along with some decent pads.


This is where my heads at. The forge cooler is my next step. I saw one being fitted at Litchfields, looks an excellent installation. I expect to follow this by a big brake kit. Only seen the Alcon kit (which looks great but costs a lot compared to the others mods you can have for the same money). Be interested to know if there are other steel big brake kits out there? Ceramics are way over-priced imho. Not considered the suspension upgrades, but shall follow those who do with interest, as we all experience that the poor old tyres take a hell of an inside edge beating due to the camber set-up.

Obviously, the MY2009s are in the last year of their warranty. I think owners who are not selling on, but keeping will enjoy being "free" of the shackles of the "new car that cost big money, keep the warranty intact" mindset. Just like the lads who imported when the price was good and played from day one.

I was at a HPC t'uther day and I was told that Nissan still operate a strict "no mods" policy for HPCs, hence why the HPCs who could offer and support light tuning and simple track prep, don't. Apparantly Nissan GB periodically inspect HPC workshops to check no mods are taking place! Presumably this restriction lifts when cars are out of warranty and some HPCs will address satisfying customer needs and wants out of warranty without restrictions from NMGB?

Unfortunately my wallet and financial commitments can't stretch to the ultimate R35, but I would like to settle on a set-up that allows moderate amateur track day use over most of the track day season (March-Oct), perhaps 7-10 events a year tops. I'm expecting to try the cooler + with standard size aftermarket brakes, and then move to a bigger brake set-up if my driving would benefit.

Certainly, The chaps who have gone the cooler + big brakes seem very happy with this set-up. They mention seeing steady 110s with track use.

I wondered if a diff + tranny cooler option is out there and has been tried + whether that was an improvement or overkill? Not seen the temps diff. cooler alone either


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have yet to find a reason for a cooler. I have done the brakes out of necessity but cannot justify the expense of a cooler when the temps I`ve seen on track are perfectly manageable. I like you have the car for road mainly ( as a weekend toy ) with the odd trackday thrown in. I would sooner use the money for the cooler to book 4 or 5 trackdays. Even if it is a particularly hot day and the temps start to increase , so what. The trany fluid change is no longer the £700 domain of HPC`s but remains the stuff of internet scare stories.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Mine's a daily drive and a weekend/occasional track day toy.

I've seen my trans temps rocket past 110 with 3-5 laps of a 10 lap session. Then it's all about nursing the temps. as per warranty, which spoils the day for me. What I want is 20 min session on, 20min cool-down, 20mins back on solution without worrying. I must drive too harsh, if you can keep inside 110-120 no sweat, and stay out for a full session :bowdown1: The instructors always say smooth, smooth, smooth is the fastest, must also be the coolest! :smokin:

I've been told that the FFL4 holds up well to usage, and that some indys have run their own lab samples comparing OEM to FFL4 and the labs have reported equal or better results with the Pentosin fluid. I understand the Willall tranny fluid is most resilient to higher temp running of the options.

When I was last at the HPC I got a telling-off for taking my car to an indy and told that non-HPCs supply the wrong fluids, especially transmission, which invalidates the warranty, etc. 

I smiled sweetly and confirmed my last transmission oil change was at my favourite HPC 

They asked me to bring my car in for the free optimisation (if not service), which I'm happy to do, if it brings in scheduled warranty work for them that they rely on. Even though I had the clutch learn and tracking included in my service price at the indy. They said they would do it and "stamp-it-up" in the computer system to say it had been done. Although my indy service still sits off the dealer/NMGB records.

They're also going to check out my front prop shaft bearing from cold, I was there to have it checked-out after it was mentioned at my non-HPC service.

Now, I'd love to see the temps ran by Suzuki-san at the Ring when endurance testing and also the parts failures and replacement parts he consumed. If Nissan had mentioned these at the time and what that would mean for simple track day use, I might have made a different decision. Such is life. All I can do is fit the cooler to fit my driving wants and needs!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

But fitting the cooler invalidates the warranty anyway


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sti5brigade said:


> It used to be one of my favourite circuits (in England) and the one that I've done the most track days in - maybe about 10-12 track days in the last 4 years. I used to do Donnington a bit but it was out of action for a long time, is quite restrictive on the noise limits depedent on numbers and when the numbers are lower and the limits higher its a bit pricey - I digress
> 
> Snett is (was) well known as a power circuit.. and some found it boring - I used to really love it.. but you had to be very careful on the last bend on the apex or risk knackering your tyres
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Steve, I will still do the event but with some advanced knowledge


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> But fitting the cooler invalidates the warranty anyway


Does it? It's a properly designed replacement part that is equal or better than the original. It is only a bigger volume sump. It has exactly the same function as the original only it has a higher performance. It's an equivalent part to the OEM catalogue part.

I can't see what Nissan would have to complain about in the instance of a cooler being fitted w.r.t. the warranty. Agreed, that cooler sump part is not warranted by Nissan (but is by Forge), otherwise the rest of the car should be covered by the original warranty. Not allowing the part to be fitted is anti-competitive. Besides it fixes a known fault Nissan did not disclose to the consumer at the point of sale in terms of fitness for an express purpose described, and it is being done at the consumer's personal expense. An interesting route for Nissan and the HPCs' to pursue if they so choose.

I can see in an instance that if the Forge sump failed and the tranny lost its oil, then the tranny wouldn't be warranted, but if the Forge sump works fine and the tranny fails, e.g. standard sticky solenoid design fault, why would Nissan not warranty it and how could they argue a problem with the sump?

I'd like to think Nissan would be reasonable over warranty claims, when the claim itself is reasonable. :nervous: I don't know *how* they would argue a perfectly serviceable sump caused a fault and therefore invalidated a warranty? You could well be right and I'd guess it'd depend on how Nissan felt on the day. I guess we'd only find out on the day a claim was necessary.

It's like Charles Charlie says: Only make the mods we're comfortable with and be prepared to live with the consequences w.r.t. warranty. I imagine any unrelated warranty issue would be honoured without question, but ok a sump failure, well that's our own affair with Forge and the indy that fits it and maintains it, not Nissan's problem. Will a simple sump made by a reputable motorsport supplier fail? I doubt it. Nowt to go wrong really. 

Out of all the mods., this one surely sits on a par with the replacement exhaust/disks/pads/air filters and tyres. Ok, if the front splitter failed, due to fitment of the scoop, again our look-out. Otherwise, Nissan still ought to warranty the rest.

The point of the full Forge cooler pack is to run the tranny at sensible temps on the track without worrying about cooking the oil and running the transmission mechnicals for extended periods at the high end of its operating range. Ought to be mechanically kinder to the tranny, less likely to trigger a claim and make any track day more fun, rather than driving to a gauge temp all day :wavey:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree , just playing devils advocate. I know what Nissan are like !


----------

